# paitsi



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

There have been a couple of times where I've used the word _paitsi_ on this message board, but a Finnish speaker  has (in resonding to my message) crossed out "paitsi" and recommended a different word/phrase (such as _lisäksi_) in its place.

So, I'm still not confident I understand where _paitsi_ can be used. Would it work in any of these sentences?

- _Sitä paitsi, että myöhästyit tänään puolitoista tuntia, sinulla on myös kaksi isoa tehtävää, jotka oli lopetettava viime viikolla!

- Hän on ehtinyt oppia kaikki saamen kielet paitsi inarinsaamea.

- Paitsi viime perjantaita en muista hänen myöhästyneen koskaan työstä._

Hyvää lauantaita


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> Päivääpä,





Gavril said:


> There have been a couple of times where I've used the word _paitsi_ on this message board, but a Finnish speaker has (in resonding to my message) crossed out "paitsi" and recommended a different word/phrase (such as _lisäksi_) in its place.
> 
> So, I'm still not confident I understand where _paitsi_ can be used. Would it work in any of these sentences?
> 
> - _Sitä paitsi, että myöhästyit tänään puolitoista tuntia, sinulla on myös kaksi isoa tehtävää, jotka oli lopetettava viime viikolla! _
> 
> _- Hän on ehtinyt oppia kaikki saamen kielet paitsi inarinsaamea._
> 
> _- Paitsi viime perjantai_na_ en muista hänen myöhästyneen koskaan työstä._
> 
> Hyvää lauantaita




Kaikki kuulostavat minusta oikealta paitsi ensimmäinen esimerkkisi. Ja sekin saattaa olla oikeassa. Olisiko aiottu tarkoitus englannin kielinen, "not only did you...but you also...?"

Siinä tapauksessa _sen lisäksi_ olisi ehkä sopivampi. _Sitä paitsi_ voi tarkoittaa "besides," mutta en ole varma, kävisikö se "besides the fact that" käännökseksi. 

Mitä suomalaiset sanovat?


----------



## altazure

Muuttaisin ensimmäisen esimerkin alkamaan "Sen lisäksi, että..." tai "Paitsi että..."._ Sitä paitsi_ vastaa käytöltään englannin sanaa _moreover_.
Sana  "lopetettava" ei toimi tässä yhteydessä; toisin kuin englannin  "finish", suomen "lopettaa" ei sisällä merkitystä "complete", "saada  valmiiksi". Sanoisin ennemmin vaikkapa "jotka oli saatava  tehdyksi/valmiiksi" tai "jotka piti saada tehdyksi/valmiiksi" (tai jopa  pelkästään "jotka oli tehtävä/piti tehdä").

Toinen esimerkki kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta oikea muoto olisi _inarinsaam*en*_.

Kolmannen  esimerkin "paitsi" lauseen alussa kuulostaa mahdolliselta, mutta hiukan  oudolta. Tämän tyyppinen sanajärjestys ei ole tyypillinen suomen  kielelle. Lauseen voisi muuttaa esimerkiksi muotoon "En muista hänen  myöhästyneen koskaan töistä, paitsi viime perjantaina." tai "Viime  perjantaita lukuunottamatta en muista hänen myöhästyneen koskaan  töistä."


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> Toinen esimerkki kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta oikea muoto olisi _inarinsaam*en*_.



Tämä on ehkä sivuasia, mutta miksi käytetään sijamuotoa _inarinsaame*n*_ tässä yhteydessä jos on selvää, että subjekti ei onnistunut oppimaan inaarinsaamea?

Kiitos Altazure ja Akana.


----------



## Hakro

altazure said:


> Toinen esimerkki kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta oikea muoto olisi _inarinsaam*en*_.


En voi olla aivan samaa mieltä.


> _- Hän on ehtinyt oppia kaikki saamen kielet paitsi inarinsaamea._


Hän on ehtinyt oppia kaikki saamen kielet paitsi / lukuunottamatta / mutta ei inarinsaame*a*.

Vrt: Hän osasi kaikki Euroopan kielet paitsi _ranskan / ranskaa_. Mielestäni molemmat ovat oikeita muotoja, joskin niissä on pieni sävyero – osaako kielen täydellisesti vai osittain. Sama koskee esimerkkilauseen inarinsaamea.

Vaikka osaisin ranskaa jokseenkin täydellisesti, en voisi kuvitella sanovani, että osaan _ranska*n*_. Toki voisin sanoa, että _olen oppinut ranska*n* (sen minkä osaan, enemmän tai vähemmän täydellisesti) asuessani siellä monta vuotta_.

Jos verbi _osata_ korvataan verbillä _hallita_, tilanne muuttuu, eikö niin?


----------



## altazure

> Mielestäni molemmat ovat oikeita muotoja, joskin niissä on pieni sävyero  – osaako kielen täydellisesti vai osittain. Sama koskee  esimerkkilauseen inarinsaamea.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Olen kuitenkin eri mieltä _paitsi_-sanaa seuraavan sanan sijamuodosta: mikäli lauseen alkuosassa on käytetty täydellistä objektia _saamen kielet_, kielikorvani kehottaa käyttämään samaa myös _paitsi_-sanan jälkeen.

_Lukuunottamatta_ vaatii aina partitiivin: "lukuunottamatta inarinsaamea", "inarinsaamea lukuunottamatta". _Mutta ei_ vaatii partitiiviobjektin kieltolauseena: "Mutta (hän) ei (ole oppinut) inarinsaamea."

Esimerkin  rakennetta vastaavat lauseet "Osaan kaikki suuret eurooppalaiset kielet  paitsi ranskaa" tai "Olen tavannut kaikki elossa olevat Suomen  presidentit paitsi Niinistöä" kuulostavat minusta väärältä. Itse  sanoisin "...eurooppalaiset kielet paitsi ranskan" ja "...kaikki Suomen  presidentit paitsi Niinistön"
Mutta:
"Osaan kaikkia suuria eurooppalaisia kieliä paitsi ranskaa."
"Tapaan usein kaikkia elossa olevia presidenttejä paitsi Niinistöä."


----------



## Hakro

altazure said:


> Olen kuitenkin eri mieltä _paitsi_-sanaa seuraavan sanan sijamuodosta: mikäli lauseen alkuosassa on käytetty täydellistä objektia _saamen kielet_, kielikorvani kehottaa käyttämään samaa myös _paitsi_-sanan jälkeen.


Okei. Minun kielikorvani taas kohdistaa esimerkkilauseen inarinsaamen _paitsi_-sanaan, ei lauseen alkuosaan, mutta voin olla väärässä.

Myös "esimerkin rakennetta vastaavat lauseet", jotka esitit, kuulostavat minun kielikorvassani jotenkin teennäisiltä. Mutta voin olla väärässä.


----------

